# K9 Krew



## Itort (Jun 22, 2008)

Maggie, The boss and den mother




Lucy, the kid and future mother




Buster, general pain and Lucy's future consort


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 22, 2008)

Larry they are precious. Is Buster the father of Lucys pups?
Now they could have interesting looking pups


----------



## Itort (Jun 22, 2008)

No, Lucy has not had a litter yet. She will probably be bred to Buster in about 6 months. She is only seven months old and just finished her first heat (three weeks with pants i.e. canine chastity belt).Buster is eight months. They are both Chinese Cresteds,he a hairless and she a powder puff. Normally breeders breed hairless to powder puff as hairless (which are het for hairless gene) to another hairless would produce weak litters. A homozygous hairless dies in the womb.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow, thanks for that explaination Larry, I have seen the hearless crested but never a powder puff. So now I know what a powder puff looks like. When they mate can the litter be mixed powder puffs and hairless?


----------



## Itort (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes. About 50/50. They are show powderpuffs to same standard as hairless except for coat. I saw one AKC show where a power puff took breed and placed second in group.


----------

